# Firefighter I & II Online!



## MMiz (Apr 6, 2008)

I just found a local community college in North Carolina that allows students to take the Firefighter II and II courses online.  They don't require any books (but suggest one), and only require you to attend eight days (on the weekends) for hands-on training.

Is firefighting something that you can really learn online?  I seriously ask, as it's tempting.

One of the major problems I see is that members must provide their own gear, and it's expensive.  What's your take on this?


----------



## Epi-do (Apr 6, 2008)

Ok, I am not a firefighter, but I would think this is a really bad idea!  I would not want someone showing up to save my house if it were on fire after only taking online classes anymore than I would want them to provide EMS to a family member after only taking online classes.  

You miss out on so much that can be gained by sitting in a classroom with other people and engaging in conversations/debates about topics.  Sharing ideas with others is a big part of the learning process in my opinion.


----------



## FF2EMT (Apr 6, 2008)

I wouldnt mess with the online coarses... Go to class and learn it the right way where someone will be able to tell you what to expect and what to do in certain situations... I believe you will come out learning a lot more by actually doing the classes,not online,, 



 Justin 
FF2EMT-B
EMS Captain 
Bittinger FD


----------



## Webster (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm not a firefighter either, but I'd rather take the class and learn from the instructors who have been there, fought the fires, and know the right way to take care of business than learn online.  Just my take on things.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 6, 2008)

Webster said:


> I'm not a firefighter either, but I'd rather take the class and learn from the instructors who have been there, fought the fires, and know the right way to take care of business than learn online.  Just my take on things.



As one who has taken classes and felt the heat, the only place to learn is in the classroom.


----------



## Capt.Hook (Apr 6, 2008)

Chimpie said:


> As one who has taken classes and felt the heat, the only place to learn is in the classroom.



Agreed!  There is always so much more a hands on approach can give a student, especially one with little or no fire experience.


----------



## paramedix (Apr 7, 2008)

I would not suggest to do firefighting online. 

I have done my firefighter I and it was hands on from the moment go! I dont think that you would benefit from an online course, especially in Fire Fighting.

There is just so many things to see and to ask. I would still suggest you do the course, it as an awesome experience and broadens your knowledge a lot.


----------



## mikie (Apr 7, 2008)

Did you hear?!  

You can now get your MD, though Harnvard Med school ONLINE!!!

just kidding.  



I agree, as a newer firefighter, it is all hands on.  The only part that might be OK online, or better-in lecture, is some of the learning material (ie- construction materials, the math (hose pressures, water flow, etc). 

BUt when it comes to donning/doffing an SCBA.  Good luck learning that online.


----------



## pumper12fireman (Apr 7, 2008)

Don't mess with the online classes. A majority of the things taught that are actually used in the fire service, are learned on the drill ground. You can read a book on how to throw a ladder, advance a line, or vent a roof..but it's nothing like doing it in real life.


----------

